# Glitch Pokemon



## Glitchpokemon (Apr 7, 2010)

I discover info about glitch Pokemon!  They weren't put there on purpose.


----------



## brandman (Apr 7, 2010)

Um... we kinda already knew that. 0.o

...Welcome to the forums?

...Aha! I figured out conversation! You should go onto Team Rocket's Rockin! for lot's of info about glitch pokemon and other glitches. They have such a huge database, that it takes up about one fifth of their whole website. Go look at it.

Oh, and your username reminds me of someone *winks at glitchedgamer*.


----------

